

Get advice on YC from alums - caoxuwen
http://askolo.com/ycalumni

======
djb_hackernews
I wonder if these subreddit as a business ventures have any legs. They've got
a market verification, but are they viable?

~~~
AznHisoka
This is pretty much the same as Quora in my opinion. People love to show off
their expertise which is what 99% of people do in Quora.

------
caoxuwen
We invited a few YC alums to answer questions on Askolo - ask them about
experiences going through the YC application and interview process, what YC is
like from a founders point of view, and anything else you'd like to know. They
are not speaking on behalf of YC, but rather to offer personal thoughts and
perspectives.

------
msbii
Good info. Thanks for sharing

